# Smokey has parvo!!



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Before any one jumps the gun, I want to let everyone know, that Smokey is up to date on shots. He is one of the very rare cases when the shots didnt work. (The vet told me that sometimes the shots given right at 6 weeks dont work becouse of something in the mothers milk)
Also, Smokey has never left our yard. He only goes outside to go potty and then he comes back in.

Long Story Made Short:
My husband's "Dad" and wife have 4 dogs, all of which ae/were sick. They claimed they took them to the vet and it came back that they didnt have parvo. Well beleiveing them, we went over there one night. The next day, my brother-in-law (who lives with us) took their 2 girls and their dog over to his dads. We were gone and didnt know they had planned on taking their dog with them out their. 1 of the dogs at my father-in-laws died and 3 others are sick.M y brother-in-law & his wife dont pick up after ther dog when it makes a mess in the house, so I have to pick up after him, but sometimes I get behinde on the cleaning up.
2 nights ago, I noticed that Smokey was acting like himself, but he wasnt throwing up or anything. Well then yesterday morning, he started throwing up and had a foul smell to him, so we rushed him to the vet.
The parvo test came back a very slight postive, so they kept him so he could be kept on ivs and stuff. We went and checked on him today and he looks slightly better. They are hoping he can come home tomorrow.
And now my brother-in-law's puppy is sick as well, but they wont take him to the vet 
They say it cost too much, but Im sorry, Smokey is part of my family and I will spend all of what I have on him to get him better.
I wish I could of known that they were going to take their dog with them, I would of stopped them. I feel like this is my fault.

Please everyone keep Smokey in your thoughts.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry you are dealing with this. How old is Smokey? They aren't fully protected against parvo until they have had 3 sets of puppy shots. I have seen several dogs contract parvo after just 1 or 2 parvo shots. I hope Smokey gets better quickly. Usually the first 48 hours are critical with parvo, and you usually know how they are going to do.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

oh that sounds terrible but if your brother lives with you and you treat smokey and he doesn't treat his dogs then how are you going to get rid of the parvo in your house?? sounds like you are going to have to pay for his pets too


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

I didn't know vaccines could fail. Hope Smokey and your brother in laws' puppy survive this.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Poor Smokey. You must be besides yourself MaryBeth. I don't blame you one bit for getting your baby medical care. I would and have done way more for my pup then my friends think I should. But, as you said, he is part of my family. When you broght Smokey home you made a promise to him to do the best you can for him. I say, take care of him as best you can within your means. 

You all are in my prayers!


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Smokey is 4 months old.
I cant afford to pay for my brother-in-laws dog and beisdes parvo cant be cured, only treated.
I would love to take his dog to the vet, but we are already facing a $300-$1000 bill just for Smokey.
We have tons of bleach that we are going to use to clean the house & yard. Im going to stay with my parents at their house with Smokey until everything gets figured out at our house. Im not going to risk Smokey getting it again.


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone

The vet said it is very rare for them to fail, but it does happen. He recommends not starting shots until after weaned due to the mothers milk, but Im not real sure about that.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Vaccines can fail in every animal. My daughter got measles after MMR (boosters too).

Hope Smokey is better soon
x


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Poor Smokey!! Well I would not allow another dog in my house that has had any contact what so ever from Parvo. Not only that but it can be brought in off of your shoes as well. I'm wondering, can a dog get Parvo twice??? If not I would be very careful. Oh yeah just like people animal vaccines aren't 100%. but none of my girls left the house and weren't even aloud anywhere but in my backyard until all shots were given. I'm scared of that Parvo. Keep us posted on Smokeys progress


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The vaccines can fail but if administered properly, and the pup is kept off any and all public grounds until it has had the final one, it should be fine.

What your vet told you is correct, the mother's milk contains antibodies that protect the pup for awhile. When these wear off and when the vaccines are effective are highly debated, thus why a SERIES of puppy shots...its basically playing roulette, hoping you give the pup immunity as soon as you can after the puppy loses its immunity from it's mother. Technically one set of shots at 14 weeks, would be the most effective route to go. But most people are not willing to do that as it means keeping the pup basically inside or in your own yard you know is clear of nasty doggie diseases until it's 16 weeks of age. 

Can your family get ahold of something called Parvaid? It is sold on Amazon, it has and does save lives of puppies with parvo. I have been reading up on it and ordered some last week as we are getting a new addition fairly soon, and I figure it's a good thing to have on hand.

Our childhood dog got parvo and lived to tell about it. It's about 50/50. I will have you know though he was incontinent his entire life and a husky/german shephard mix so his toilet accidents were too big to have in the house. He was an outdoor dog only on a very long run with a heated dog house. It cost us thousands for his puppy parvo treatment. TBH its one of those things I won't fight any way any more other than naturally with something like parvaid.


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Smokey has never left our yard(much less our house) and we didnt know that they took their dog with them until after it already happened. Plus we didnt know parvo at the time since they had told us that the text came back negative on their dogs.
Smokey is current on his shots (& dewormings).


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Being _current_ on shots means nothing if the pup is not 2 weeks out from his last puppy shots. Just wanted to clear that up, I don't know how old smokey is, but if he hasn't received his 12 or 14 week booster and 2 weeks time passed, he is NOT protected. The vaccines didn't "fail" in that case. He just was not covered. 

Current vaccines in pups under 14-16 weeks of age = not covered. 

I hope Smokey pulls thru for ya tho.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Im so sorry Smokey is sick. I will say a prayer for his quick recovery.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

But your shoes went everywhere, didn't they? Shoes = not allowed in our house. And shoes are kept where puppies cannot get to them. Shoes carry Parvo and Parvo doesn't "die" easily. Parvo can live in your yard for over a year, same w/ on your shoes. So...that pretty much means he's been exposed to it. 

And they ABSOLUTELY are exposed to parvo at the vet's. Your vet should be cleaning every surface your puppy touches and it should be carried. Vets don't like to talk about it, but most parvo is contracted right there.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

ugh that is so frustrating for you marybeth! Really hope Smokey makes a full recovery sooner than later.


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Smokey is 17 weeks old and has never missed a booster and its been 3 weeks since his last shot.


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

I am so sorry you are dealing with this. I pray your baby gets better. Talk to the vet about the likelihood of reinfection and clean clean clean. Enlist the help of whomever is willing. We will pray for your baby


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

marybeth said:


> Smokey is 17 weeks old and has never missed a booster and its been 3 weeks since his last shot.


I guess he is one of the cases then where they did fail b'c it sounds like you did everything right. I wanted to clarify the date bit as so many people get confused and think just b'c they've had shots they are covered. I really hope he gets better for you. There are some newer strains of parvo that are being seen too that seem to be resistant to the vaccines, which is really scary. What were the ages of the older sick dogs, btw?


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Im aware how parvo is spread and yes I know shoes should be taking off, but at that time I didnt know it was parvo.

Thanks everyone for your support.

The other dogs are a few months older then Smokey and none of them had shots either.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think I remember they can't/don't get it again if they survive it? But that another pup is susceptible to it then in your home/yard for around 1 year? I think it's like chicken pox in kids...they don't usually get it 2x.


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

No more dogs are coming into this house.
My other dog, Honey is fine, but I am worried about her becouse of her age (16 years)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I am so sorry you are dealing with this. I hope that your little guy pulls through. What a frightening thing to go through!! 

Be aware, after all this is over, that Smokey - once recovered - will have produced lifetime antibodies to parvo so do NOT vaccinate him again for that. Vaccinations are supposed to protect against disease. In this case, it didn't work - so his body is fighting the disease. It is producing antibodies against the virus left and right. Once he recovers, he will never get parvo again. And he will never need another shot for parvo.

I hope he pulls through. Keep us posted.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Also, just wanted to mention there is new research into using the human anti-viral drug TAMIFLU for parvo puppies. It is being used with great success. It helps his body fight the virus. If your vet hasn't already started him on Tamiflu, it is worth mentioning.

Tamiflu is for treating Parvovirus in dogs. Read more about usage and dosage in our Medications Guide at PetCareRx.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Good info tracy! I sure hope smoky gets well fast!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

There are actually strains of Parvo that are not covered by the Vaccinations. So that could be a possibility as well, the shots could have worked but the strain (CPV-2C is not covered by the vaccines).

The ‘new strain of parvo’ hysteria and why it should stop | PetConnection.com

I would look into Parvaid for your brothers dogs. And bleach everything an anything you can. Sorry you are dealing with this, Parvo is never fun. Please keep us posted on how he does.


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks, I'll talk to the vet tomorrow when I go to see Smokey


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I sure hope Smokey is doing better tomorrow. you must be at your wits end with this!!! I don't blame you with the "no more dogs coming into the house" comment. keep us posted.



marybeth said:


> Thanks, I'll talk to the vet tomorrow when I go to see Smokey


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

oh....btw does anyone use that Anywhere spray from Clorox. I love that, i even mop my floors with that when i steam mop. I'm just going to start spraying it on the soles of all of our shoes too, much easier. it has bleach in it.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so sorry you are going through this marybeth.I am praying for Smokey.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so sorry to hear about little smokey hope hes fine real soon


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Also, just wanted to mention there is new research into using the human anti-viral drug TAMIFLU for parvo puppies. It is being used with great success. It helps his body fight the virus. If your vet hasn't already started him on Tamiflu, it is worth mentioning.
> 
> Tamiflu is for treating Parvovirus in dogs. Read more about usage and dosage in our Medications Guide at PetCareRx.


Thats really interesting Tracy, Ive saved that to favs

Hope he pulls through Marybeth, keep us posted hun x


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry that this has happened, it must be so scary for you! I'll keep my fingers crossed that your baby pulls through. 

As for your brother in law's dog... I'm sorry but if the dog is sick and your brother in law is refusing to get treatment for it then is that not a criminal offence? It certainly is in the UK and the dog would (and quite rightly) be taken away from the owner. If they can't afford to care for the dog when it's sick then the least they can do is have the decency to surrender it to a shelter or humane society, it's incredibly cruel of him to let his animal suffer and do nothing. 

Smokey is lucky to have a caring owner like you who takes care of their animals. xxx


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Hope the vet has good news for you tomorrow. Sending good thoughts your way. Please keep us updated on Smokeys progress!


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Smokey, hope its good news for you, Must be awfull worry, Our vets never give shots before 8 weeks, they just wont do it, then there kept in for two weeks and taken back for second lot, he then advises to keep in for another week , then alls ok to go where ever, keeping to this ive never come accross anything contracting Parvo, Im shocked to hear they can still get it, as i thought they were covered from it after shots .


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

thinking of you , very sad , if your brother in-law wont take his puppy to the vet he atl east needs to give the puppy electrolytes , without at least that the poor thing has no chance  .
cant he at least take it to an animal refuge and give the puppy to them ? it would be illegal here not to get vet care , that poor puppy


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Really good point, Bella. If your brother chooses not to admit his pup to the vet for treatment thats one thing, but it should at least be seen and given some kind of supportive care and made more comfortable, or PTS if necessary. Certainly a lengthy stay at the vets isnt within everyones budget, but its reasonably affordable to bring the pup in for a check up and to see what the options are. I know it isnt your decision and you have definitely got your hands full getting your own pup treated, but maybe you could suggest it.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Awwww. Marybeth, that's terrible. I am so very sorry for you and so glad you have been able to take care of your baby. I pray for all the best outcome for you.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so sorry to read this about Smokey, I hope he pulls through and is OK. Please keep us posted. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep good point for sure. That's a whole other topic isn't it. As I have always said it's easy to have a dog, but it's the unexpected expenses that you have to think about. It's one of the reasons Parvo is all over the place. 



Reese and Miley said:


> Really good point, Bella. If your brother chooses not to admit his pup to the vet for treatment thats one thing, but it should at least be seen and given some kind of supportive care and made more comfortable, or PTS if necessary. Certainly a lengthy stay at the vets isnt within everyones budget, but its reasonably affordable to bring the pup in for a check up and to see what the options are. I know it isnt your decision and you have definitely got your hands full getting your own pup treated, but maybe you could suggest it.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Awwww i'm hoping and crossing everything here he pulls through. It's an awfull disease. We had a Rottie that had all her injections yet at 6 months old she got parvo. It was horrible she spent 6 days in the vets and thankgod pulled through. The vet said it takes 10 days for the symptoms to appear, so we retraced our steps and she got it from a dog show. We were also told she would never need a parvo jab again.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Milosmum said:


> Awwww i'm hoping and crossing everything here he pulls through. It's an awfull disease. We had a Rottie that had all her injections yet at 6 months old she got parvo. It was horrible she spent 6 days in the vets and thankgod pulled through. The vet said it takes 10 days for the symptoms to appear, so we retraced our steps and she got it from a dog show. We were also told she would never need a parvo jab again.


Rottie's and dobermans seem to be a high rate parvo , all i have known except for one have got parvo even after needles , seems to be a bit about it on the net as well .


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to read this about Smokey.  I hope he will pull through. Please keep us posted. x


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

sending warm thoughts and prayers


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Any news yet, I'm sooo anxious to hear how Smokey is doing.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Ivy's mom said:


> Any news yet, I'm sooo anxious to hear how Smokey is doing.


I was wondering the same thing
I really hope we get some good news soon


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> Rottie's and dobermans seem to be a high rate parvo , all i have known except for one have got parvo even after needles , seems to be a bit about it on the net as well .


Our vet at the time said black and tan breeds are more prone to getting it as they have an anti body that fights the vaccine. I hope Smokey is ok.


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone for the support, it really means alot to me.
My brother-in-laws dog passed away the other night, its sad, but at elast now he isnt suffering anymore.

Smokey came home yesterday. He is still very weak and not eating, but is drinking on his own. He is still throwing up anything he drinks, but its not as often or as much as before. If I walk away from him, he tries to follow me, but he cant walk very well yet. He has to stay under a heat lamp to stay warm. He gets meds every few hours.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh soo glad to hear back for an update. Happy to hear Smokey is slowly improving, but very saddened to hear about your BIL's pup. Very sad. How are the other dogs doing???

Lori




marybeth said:


> Thanks so much everyone for the support, it really means alot to me.
> My brother-in-laws dog passed away the other night, its sad, but at elast now he isnt suffering anymore.
> 
> Smokey came home yesterday. He is still very weak and not eating, but is drinking on his own. He is still throwing up anything he drinks, but its not as often or as much as before. If I walk away from him, he tries to follow me, but he cant walk very well yet. He has to stay under a heat lamp to stay warm. He gets meds every few hours.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

that is great news about little smokey ,sounds like he is on the mend .


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Very sad news about your brother in laws dog.  I'm hope Smokey makes it through. I will be keeping little Smokey in my thoughts. Keep us posted.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Glad you have your Smokey home, good news that hes improving, very sorry to hear about your BIL`S dog though xx


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Any updates on Smokey? Ive been thinking about him. I pray he is doing better.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I have been thinking about him too. I hope he's doing ok, please let us know when you have a chance. x


----------



## bellas little angels (Oct 30, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Smokey, but glad he was on the mend. It is very sad that your Brother in law lost his puppy to this disease. He may not have if he spent the money to get him to the vet. As a breeder, if someone complains about the price of the puppies I figure if they can't afford the cost of the puppy then they can't afford the vet bills and I don't sell to them. People should always consider vet bills when buying a puppy, they are not disposable, they are a precious living gift!!


----------



## Harley's mum (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry for you both and praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

hope he is doing well  , hopefully no update means good news


----------

